# Outlook 2007 cannot send email



## Sooey (May 23, 2011)

Hi

I have 2 gmail addresses linked to outlook. A couple of months ago when I opened Outlook it requested me to enter password to connect to pop.mail server for one of the email addresses. I entered my password but it continued to request the password....eventually this email address stopped allowing me to send emails even though it continued to receive them. an error message comes up 0x8000CCC80 'none of the authentication methods supported by this client are supported by your server' I was able to work around this but now it is happening with my second mail address and it is driving me mad:upset:.....anyone got any solutions pleaseray:


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Sooey and welcome to TSF.

Tools>Account Settings, and highlight the email account that you are having issues with and then click Change For Gmail the account type should be set to POP3 and the Outgoing Server set as smtp.gmail.com and no tick in 'Require logon using Secure Password Authentication (SPA)'. Now click More Settings on the left, and under the Outgoing Server, check the 'My Outgoing Server (SMTP) requires authentication. Underneath that, make sure that you are set to 'Use same settings as my incoming mail server'. Now go to 'Connection' tab and select the first choice 'Connect using my local area network (LAN). Next go to the Advanced tab.


Incoming server to use port 995
Check the 'This server requires an encrypted connection (SSL)
Outgoing Server (SMTP) to use port 587

Use TLS encryption.

OK all of these and hit 'Test Settings' and see if that helps.

Also let us know if any of your settings were different and if so, make a note of them.


----------



## Sooey (May 23, 2011)

Cheers 
I deleted the accounts and set them up again and all is well again
Thanks for your help


----------

